
Ars Technica's 2020 Tech Company Deathwatch - coldpie
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/01/deathwatch-2020-trying-again-this-time-with-feeling/
======
wronglebowski
No HTC? They don't have much left worth acquiring and their VR sales numbers
are weak. I'd say they won't see 2021 for sure.

